# Confirmed Scam



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

just completey confirmed my beliefs tonight... 7:27PM-2:47AM shift... After deducting safe riders fees and 20% I made $67.... That's before gas and wear and tear.... I actually paid UBER to work tonight.... What a joke!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Time to turn off the app.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

been thinking about this lots: cheaper fares mean more short rides...making it rarer to get a lengthy trip.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep! Its a lie. I made $6.70/hr after expenses and I had to work 10 hours to make enough for the day!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

uber in love with the scamo


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

You just now started to do your numbers after how long? It's not a scam if your the one who puts the key in the ignition. If uber tells you that their going deduct 1 dollar per ride and take 20 percent a trip before you sign up how are they scamming? Do your research before you take on new endeavors. Especially contract work.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

If your rate is $1.75 a mile now and your complaining of a scam wait till they slash it towards a dollar or less and see what you think then.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> just completey confirmed my beliefs tonight... 7:27PM-2:47AM shift... After deducting safe riders fees and 20% I made $67.... That's before gas and wear and tear.... I actually paid UBER to work tonight.... What a joke!


Most people on here would kill for the rates you're driving for!


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol well Yall are pathetic.... This is not a real job... Maybe part time if your really bored and don't have a life.... If they cut the rates THERES no way I would drive.... They're just using everyone just long enough until they get self driving cars..... I'm done with this shit.... Signing off UBER for good. **** you Travis


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

http://zackkanter.com/2015/01/23/ho...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jonesy said:


> just completey confirmed my beliefs tonight... 7:27PM-2:47AM shift... After deducting safe riders fees and 20% I made $67.... That's before gas and wear and tear.... I actually paid UBER to work tonight.... What a joke!


If your rates are $1.75 / mile then that should have been a very profitable $67 day. Look at your net per mile, not gross per hour. At $1.75 wear and tear expense (per mile) is half of what it is in my market at $0.90 mile. Your car thanks you.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> If your rates are $1.75 / mile then that should have been a very profitable $67 day. Look at your net per mile, not gross per hour. At $1.75 wear and tear expense (per mile) is half of what it is in my market at $0.90 mile. Your car thanks you.


Exactly what big capital wants independent contractors to believe... That your time is worth NOTHING!! Aka you are worth nothing and you are replaceable! My time is the most important thing on this planet.... IF you think of it as profit per mile and do not consider your wasted time sitting downtown for 14-16 hours at a time then you must have a very sad pathetic life..... Let me remind everyone... Your time is precious and stop wasting it!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> just completey confirmed my beliefs tonight... 7:27PM-2:47AM shift... After deducting safe riders fees and 20% I made $67.... That's before gas and wear and tear.... I actually paid UBER to work tonight.... What a joke!


No question about it being an utter waste of time after the last rate cut. It was already marginal prior. Even at a buck 75 a mile if there are more drivers resulting in less fares it can still be a marginal proposition when divided by TIME spent.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> If your rate is $1.75 a mile now and your complaining of a scam wait till they slash it towards a dollar or less and see what you think then.


At less than a buck a mile it's only a yob for the brain dead. I didn't have to experience the fact to know that it's a worthless financial endeavor for drivers. It marginally sucked ass at a buck forty a mile and was only offset by being there for surge fares. Now those are gone because of an excess of drivers.

So, no. Not even worth the trouble at this point.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yessir.... $1.40/mile after their cut.... Minus gas and expenses.... Making less then a truck driver..... If these people like the sad lonely life of sitting in their cars empty with no fares then why aren't they getting their CDL's and becoming truck drivers? The pay is way better!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> Yessir.... $1.40/mile after their cut.... Minus gas and expenses.... Making less then a truck driver..... If these people like the sad lonely life of sitting in their cars empty with no fares then why aren't they getting their CDL's and becoming truck drivers? The pay is way better!!!


I'm turning into a user of these idiots rather than a partaker of their pain.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

And that's only $1.40 a mile gross for loaded miles.... About 50% of my miles are spent empty looking or going to a fare.... So .70 a mile minis .56 cents for depreciation and fuel is .14 cents a mile cleared..... Pretty sure truck drivers make .25-.30 a mile and get to drive for 10-12 hours straight making money and have benefits too!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> And that's only $1.40 a mile gross for loaded miles.... About 50% of my miles are spent empty looking or going to a fare.... So .70 a mile minis .56 cents for depreciation and fuel is .14 cents a mile cleared..... Pretty sure truck drivers make .25-.30 a mile and get to drive for 10-12 hours straight making money and have benefits too!


It really doesn't take much in the way of math skills to determine the gig to be a TOTAL loser.

Only losers need apply at this point.

I've also noticed a very distinct lack of intelligence with a lot of the newbies that have been floating in here just since I started reading here. Seriously brain dead.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Most people on here would kill for the rates you're driving for!
> View attachment 4521


These are teaser rates to get people to quit their jobs to drive instead. They'll be made fools of soon enough.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh and guess who pays for a flat tire or maintenance on your semi truck if something goes wrong... NOT YOU!!!! Don't these people realize after a flat tire or other maintenance they are actually paying UBER to work?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Yep! Its a lie. I made $6.70/hr after expenses and I had to work 10 hours to make enough for the day!


And that was probably only counting gas as an expense. There is no way in hell you are making that number when real costs are applied. No way in hell. You just haven't figured out the 'real' costs yet, that's all.

Any rate less than a buck forty a mile drivers are losing money out of their own pockets. They just don't know it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> These are teaser rates to get people to quit their jobs to drive instead. They'll be made fools of soon enough.


Even at higher rates driver saturation can still ruin the gig entirely.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Jonesy said:


> Oh and guess who pays for a flat tire or maintenance on your semi truck if something goes wrong... NOT YOU!!!! Don't these people realize after a flat tire or other maintenance they are actually paying UBER to work?


Low wage, slavery, abused wives, and others like this will never listen to you. Do you think the Jim Jones followers would have paid you attention had you told them a flight to Guyana was a bad idea? No, they wouldn't have.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Even at higher rates driver saturation can still ruin the gig entirely.


Ultimate production capacity with zero risk is a Wall Street fantasy come true. The Wall Street Titans haven't had this much fun since financing the holocaust.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

Jonesy said:


> Exactly what big capital wants independent contractors to believe... That your time is worth NOTHING!! Aka you are worth nothing and you are replaceable! My time is the most important thing on this planet.... IF you think of it as profit per mile and do not consider your wasted time sitting downtown for 14-16 hours at a time then you must have a very sad pathetic life..... Let me remind everyone... Your time is precious and stop wasting it!!


And big capital is looking out for you when they say lower rates = busier drivers = more earnings? Come to a busy market where you'll drive your car into the ground for 70 or 80 cents / mile after Uber fees. You'll spend that 14 hour day plenty busy. You may even feel good after making $150... and Uber hopes you pay no attention to the 300 miles you just put on your car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Ultimate production capacity with zero risk is a Wall Street fantasy come true. The Wall Street Titans haven't had this much fun since financing the holocaust.


They can stick this gig up their asses. I'm not driving for Uber unless and until IT PAYS. It's that simple folks.

My rate is now 2X for Uber or **** you pax and **** you Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> And big capital is looking out for you when they say lower rates = busier drivers = more earnings? Come to a busy market where you'll drive your car into the ground for 70 or 80 cents / mile after Uber fees. You'll spend that 14 hour day plenty busy. You may even feel good after making $150... and Uber hopes you pay no attention to the 300 miles you just put on your car.


I'm very glad you dumb asses will haul my respectible drunk ass for shit for pay. It's quite fun from the other side as a USER of you drivers. I have gladly paid MUCH higher for far worse service in the past.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm very glad you dumb asses will haul my respectible drunk ass for shit for pay. It's quite fun from the other side as a USER of you drivers. I have gladly paid MUCH higher for far worse service in the past.


Exactly why my Uber earnings are down since the rate cuts. I won't trade beating my car to hell for more hourly "revenue" - I don't care what Uber's PR says. I do this part time along with several other gigs. The less Uber pays per mile, the less time they get from my car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> Exactly why my Uber earnings are down since the rate cuts. I won't trade beating my car to hell for more hourly "revenue" - I don't care what Uber's PR says. I do this part time along with several other gigs. The less Uber pays per mile, the less time they get from my car.


I'm only surprised that so many of you fools even turn on the app at 90 cents a mile.

Thank God for fools, huh?


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm only surprised that so many of you fools even turn on the app at 90 cents a mile.
> 
> Thank God for fools, huh?


I despise the current rates but I'm still an occasional driver because I can get nearby pings from my living room at any time of day. Last night I worked two hours, drove 43 miles total (passenger + dead miles + home) and netted $32.00 after fees. It's not as good as before the cuts, but I started and ended less than 3 miles from the house.

If I stayed out longer, my dead miles ratio would have gone up... so I stopped while I was ahead. You wouldn't do that if you lived in a hot spot?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Drive777 said:


> I despise the current rates but I'm still an occasional driver because I can get nearby pings from my living room at any time of day. Last night I worked two hours, drove 43 miles total (passenger + dead miles + home) and netted $32.00 after fees. It's not as good as before the cuts, but I started and ended less than 3 miles from the house.
> 
> If I stayed out longer, my dead miles ratio would have gone up... so I stopped while I was ahead. You wouldn't do the same if you lived in a hot spot?


I figured out in one evening that I couldn't turn enough minimum fares in an hour to justify Uber driving.

Amounted to less than $10 an hour PRE expenses.

My standard for driving has to exceed $18 an hour pre dark, $22 immediately after dark and north of $30 after 10pm or I go straight home because it's a waste of time. Prior to Uber's last rate hack and before the halloween and NYE driver flooding, it was not unusual to hit in the $50-60 an hour zone with surges and just about every night of the week after 10pm.

That's so far gone now it's ancient history.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

My problem is the opposite. Every time I try and game the guarantees (more money for less miles), I end up exceeding the guarantee with gross fares. It's hard to sit anywhere between Dallas and Frisco (30 miles north of downtown) and not get a damn ping, which throws me off because I want more than $0.90 a mile. If I exceed the guarantee, I'm doing so at these low rates.

Last night would have been a gamble. It was 10:00pm, I was 3 miles from home. Do I stay online another hour for a $20 guarantee at the risk of exceeding it and being farther from home? I said forget it and went home. Didn't want to deal with more drunks and rowdy passengers anyway.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

You're entirely correct on 'having' to keep dead miles at an absolute minimum to try to make anything. It's only a theory. It's NEVER a fact. There are always dead miles. I've done nonstop Uber pings (when the rates were much higher) and there was always about a 50/50 ratio. You have to be in a very busy zone with the next ping literally coming from where you stop to avoid having dead miles and that seldom happens. What normally happens is you get stuck out of the hot zones with no pay returns which ****s up the deal BADLY.

I vowed to not turn on the Uber app after the last pay cut, but a couple nights ago I got stuck on a long ride to the edge of civilization and though WTF, I'll sit with the Lyft app for a bit and see if I can catch a return, but after 15 min. of nothing, turned on the Uber app just to grab some gas money back. Sure enough got pinged almost immediately. The ride would have previously grossed about $30. Now it was only $20, but it was better than nothing and the pax threw me a $10. to boot, which was pretty awesome. I am considering doing this from time to time just to not get my dead mile factor too high, as Lyft isn't as widely used in the outlying areas. Uber is. 

Equally predictable is that Lyft will eventually hack to Uber's rates and my ride share days will then be officially over.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Goober said:


> been thinking about this lots: cheaper fares mean more short rides...making it rarer to get a lengthy trip.


And the shorter the ride, the longer they take to get out to the car. When the trip is short the customer is less likely to be pressed for time.

Travis "math" does not account for the fact we are dealing with humans who behave very differently than network data packets.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> I despise the current rates but I'm still an occasional driver because I can get nearby pings from my living room at any time of day. Last night I worked two hours, drove 43 miles total (passenger + dead miles + home) and netted $32.00 after fees. It's not as good as before the cuts, but I started and ended less than 3 miles from the house.
> 
> If I stayed out longer, my dead miles ratio would have gone up... so I stopped while I was ahead. You wouldn't do that if you lived in a hot spot?


No.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Nobody ever wants to turn off the app for good. What is it, sheer loneliness? Existential terror of purpose?
You’re driving shitheads in circles so they can gorge themselves and drink themselves blind. Staying home and masturbating is more socially responsible.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Drive777 said:


> My problem is the opposite. Every time I try and game the guarantees (more money for less miles), I end up exceeding the guarantee with gross fares. It's hard to sit anywhere between Dallas and Frisco (30 miles north of downtown) and not get a damn ping, which throws me off because I want more than $0.90 a mile. If I exceed the guarantee, I'm doing so at these low rates.
> 
> Last night would have been a gamble. It was 10:00pm, I was 3 miles from home. Do I stay online another hour for a $20 guarantee at the risk of exceeding it and being farther from home? I said forget it and went home. Didn't want to deal with more drunks and rowdy passengers anyway.


Um, don't you think it was designed to outsmart people trying to outsmart the system? The more you try to outsmart the system, the more you get outsmarted. Ppl don't raise $40,000,000,000.00 if they're not smarter than you are. Think, turn off your ignition, then go home.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Nobody ever wants to turn off the app for good. What is it, sheer loneliness? Existential terror of purpose?
> You're driving shitheads in circles so they can gorge themselves and drink themselves blind. Staying home and masturbating is more socially responsible.


and you can play video games too! Or spend the night watching Dancing with the Stars with your wife. Oh joy!


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Turn off app for one day to make those idiots listen
Otherwise if you quite ,more abuse coming this is freaking rediculous 10 hours to make $67 _ gas
It s time to protest this freaking modern slavery .


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Denouber said:


> Turn off app for one day to make those idiots listen
> Otherwise if you quite ,more abuse coming this is freaking rediculous 10 hours to make $67 _ gas
> It s time to protest this freaking modern slavery .


You guys in Dallas seriously need to stop feeding Travis and his billionaire abusers of your selves.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Um, don't you think it was designed to outsmart people trying to outsmart the system? The more you try to outsmart the system, the more you get outsmarted. Ppl don't raise $40,000,000,000.00 if they're not smarter than you are. Think, turn off your ignition, then go home.


I'm gaming the system with ease. Last week I worked for 6 hours during peak and got 18 trips. I then hid online during the remaining peak hours for the weekend and got paid 18 hours of guarantee rate. My average fare was $6.13 but got paid like they were all $22. This week, I worked for 4 hours during peak last night and got 15 trips. I hid for another 2 hours last night and am hiding for another 9 tonight. I will get paid for 15 hours of peak pay again. 33 hours of guarantee pay for only 10 hours of work. Please tell me how Uber is outsmarting me here.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'm gaming the system with ease. Last week I worked for 6 hours during peak and got 18 trips. I then hid online during the remaining peak hours for the weekend and got paid 18 hours of guarantee rate. My average fare was $6.13 but got paid like they were all $22. This week, I worked for 4 hours during peak last night and got 15 trips. I hid for another 2 hours last night and am hiding for another 9 tonight. I will get paid for 15 hours of peak pay again. 33 hours of guarantee pay for only 10 hours of work. Please tell me how Uber is outsmarting me here.


No, you're totally right to game the living shit out of that deal. I don't expect it will take too long for Uber to catch on tho. Heard it's been halted in a couple places already. Don't know how the hell else you'd actually make anything.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> And that was probably only counting gas as an expense. There is no way in hell you are making that number when real costs are applied. No way in hell. You just haven't figured out the 'real' costs yet, that's all.
> 
> Any rate less than a buck forty a mile drivers are losing money out of their own pockets. They just don't know it.


Gas costs me 6cents per mile and I took out .30cents per mile I drove 170 miles (dead miles included) and I looked up online wear and tear for my car was around 24 cents.

So my math was : 1.30 * .8 = 1.04 - .30 = 0.74 so I make 0.74 per mile. And yesterday, I made 120.

120 - (170*0.3)= 69/10 = 6.9 / hr so I made 20 cents more an hour than I thought.

Im not sure if the 24 cents wear and tear expense is right but thats what I used to calculate my hourly.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Gas costs me 6cents per mile and I took out .30cents per mile I drove 170 miles (dead miles included) and I looked up online wear and tear for my car was around 24 cents.
> 
> So my math was : 1.30 * .8 = 1.04 - .30 = 0.74 so I make 0.74 per mile. And yesterday, I made 120.
> 
> ...


Only 50 dead miles is pretty good. I have to drive 50 dead miles just to get to where the action is.

170 total miles x .57 = the IRS cost of $96 meaning you technically made $24 or $2.40 an hour. And are probably driving in violation of your personal auto policy just to make things more exciting for that $2.40 an hour to boot, you lucky Uber'er you...


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Only 50 dead miles is pretty good. I have to drive 50 dead miles just to get to where the action is.
> 
> 170 total miles x .57 = the IRS cost of $96 meaning you technically made $24 or $2.40 an hour. And are probably driving in violation of your personal auto policy just to make things more exciting for that $2.40 an hour to boot, you lucky Uber'er you...


I do agree most of us are violating our auto insurance policy. As for the IRS cost thats the standard since my car gives good mileage I will stick to 0.30 per mile. And even then 6.70 is below minimum wage it is something. (dont think Im defending Uber, I hate Uber but I need some cash to pay for school. I had quit Uber since the fare cut but I realized I need to pay for classes so Im back on Uber just till I make my goal)


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'm gaming the system with ease. Last week I worked for 6 hours during peak and got 18 trips. I then hid online during the remaining peak hours for the weekend and got paid 18 hours of guarantee rate. My average fare was $6.13 but got paid like they were all $22. This week, I worked for 4 hours during peak last night and got 15 trips. I hid for another 2 hours last night and am hiding for another 9 tonight. I will get paid for 15 hours of peak pay again. 33 hours of guarantee pay for only 10 hours of work. Please tell me how Uber is outsmarting me here.


I don't understand how they calculate their guarantee.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I do agree most of us are violating our auto insurance policy. As for the IRS cost thats the standard since my car gives good mileage I will stick to 0.30 per mile. And even then 6.70 is below minimum wage it is something. (dont think Im defending Uber, I hate Uber but I need some cash to pay for school. I had quit Uber since the fare cut but I realized I need to pay for classes so Im back on Uber just till I make my goal)


I totally understand that you are trying to count the IRS deduction for mileage as profit. I don't, can't and won't.

I also have commercial insurance and would never consider risking my ass for $2.40 an hour or $6.90 for that matter BECAUSE one **** up and you WILL pay dearly for that $6.90 supposed hourly earning.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> It is slavery and bondage. The North Star is now your ignition in the off position and Harriet Tubman is the app delete button.





scrurbscrud said:


> I totally understand that you are trying to count the IRS deduction for mileage as profit. I don't, can't and won't.
> 
> I also have commercial insurance and would never consider risking my ass for $2.40 an hour or $6.90 for that matter BECAUSE one **** up and you WILL pay dearly for that $6.90 supposed hourly earning.


this is true. And if you don't tell your insurance company about your livery service, that is concealment and misrepresentation, felonies -- if you accept a claim. I believe Chain Gangs pay 25¢/hr, about What Uber pays in net profit. But the state won't let you turn off that app.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I don't understand how they calculate their guarantee.


I do.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I'm gaming the system with ease. Last week I worked for 6 hours during peak and got 18 trips. I then hid online during the remaining peak hours for the weekend and got paid 18 hours of guarantee rate. My average fare was $6.13 but got paid like they were all $22. This week, I worked for 4 hours during peak last night and got 15 trips. I hid for another 2 hours last night and am hiding for another 9 tonight. I will get paid for 15 hours of peak pay again. 33 hours of guarantee pay for only 10 hours of work. Please tell me how Uber is outsmarting me here.


If what you say is true, you have won a small battle, but Uber is killing you in the war.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If what you say is true, you have won a small battle, but Uber is killing you in the war.


I'm not in any war. I don't need the money. I only take it because it's so easy. When the guarantee is gone and the rates remain the same, I will never take another UberX trip again.

To those who actually need money from Uber, I'm sorry... but you will lose this war. There are too many people not in the workforce in this country willing to do Uber for anything more than $0/hr. And with recent changes in immigration policy, that set of people in this country is going to grow even bigger.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Um, don't you think it was designed to outsmart people trying to outsmart the system? The more you try to outsmart the system, the more you get outsmarted. Ppl don't raise $40,000,000,000.00 if they're not smarter than you are. Think, turn off your ignition, then go home.


How do you figure I've been out smarted? It's not smart to drive aimlessly at these rates, but I don't do that. I get fares from home and back home. I work selective surge. Some days I don't work Uber at all. I haven't successfully gamed the guarantees (yet) because we have too many pings here. And surges still happen often. It's too easy to gross more than the guarantees.



scrurbscrud said:


> You guys in Dallas seriously need to stop feeding Travis and his billionaire abusers of your selves.


My goal has always been at least $1 pay per mile before driving expenses (that is [gross - fees] divided by total miles [paid + dead]). Cost of living is cheap in Dallas. Several gas stations down the street are $1.79/gallon. A $0.90 Uber rate in California is worse than a $0.90 Uber rate here.

Before the rate cuts, I easily exceeded $1 / mile by dropping, stopping and waiting for pings. My dead miles, just like now, were minimal. Now that gross fares are $0.90, it's impossible to get to net $1 without tips or working other gigs. Tonight I came close....

Distance from home to first pickup: 3 miles
Distance from last drop to home: 9 miles
Distance between first and last drop: 40 miles
TOTAL MILES TODAY: 52

Trips completed: 7
Time on the road: 3 hours
Net pay after fees: $44.88 (included one 1.9x surge that paid $11.06)

$44.88 / 52 miles = 86 cents paid per mile after fees.

I could have worked harder. I certainly would have made more per hour, but I wouldn't have stayed at 86 cents per mile. So I went home.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't buy the zero or near zero dead miles fantasies.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't buy the zero or near zero dead miles fantasies.


LOL, it happens here! Look at a map, I had paid miles from Galleria Mall to Northpark area, then a pick up from Skillman and Lovers to Thomas and State in Uptown (1.9x surge), then near 0 dead miles for the next two hours. A short McKinney Ave going down the street, a pickup half a mile from that going to Henderson, then an M Streets back to Maple Ave. My last run was a Cedar Springs coming half way back to north Dallas.

Uber and Lyft are both kicking it here from a passenger perspective. Riders are addicted like it's crack. There are several hot spots inside a 5 mile radius: Uptown, Henderson Ave, Lower Greenville, Oak Lawn, Deep Ellum, Downtown, Bishop Arts. People hop back and forth between and inside those zones all the time. That's why it's impossible to not exceed the guarantees without leaving town. But whoops, then you'll get a long distance trip coming right back down.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

No dead miles and the gas only cost folk are only kidding themselves and not paying attention.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm gaming the system with ease. Last week I worked for 6 hours during peak and got 18 trips. I then hid online during the remaining peak hours for the weekend and got paid 18 hours of guarantee rate. My average fare was $6.13 but got paid like they were all $22. This week, I worked for 4 hours during peak last night and got 15 trips. I hid for another 2 hours last night and am hiding for another 9 tonight. I will get paid for 15 hours of peak pay again. 33 hours of guarantee pay for only 10 hours of work. Please tell me how Uber is outsmarting me here.


Ummmm don't you have to complete 2 trips per hour in order to get that hours guarantee? My understanding is that's 2 trip minimum every hour to get the $24/hr.... So if you hide for 2 hours and get 0 trips your not getting paid for those 2 hours? Please elaborate so I can scan UBER back!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> Ummmm don't you have to complete 2 trips per hour in order to get that hours guarantee? My understanding is that's 2 trip minimum every hour to get the $24/hr.... So if you hide for 2 hours and get 0 trips your not getting paid for those 2 hours? Please elaborate so I can scan UBER back!


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> WTF are you talking about?


They put minimum requirements in place to get the hourly guarantee.

I.e. -COMPLETE 2 trips every hour AND accept 80% of requests. Or else you don't get shit for gaurantee. So how are you completing 2 trips an hour if your "hiding" and not working?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> They put minimum requirements in place to get the hourly guarantee.
> 
> I.e. -COMPLETE 2 trips every hour AND accept 80% of requests. Or else you don't get shit for gaurantee. So how are you completing 2 trips an hour if your "hiding" and not working?


I have no idea where you are getting your information.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> Unless your saying that excess trips "roll over" like AT&T roll over minutes. If that's the case then it's only a matter of time until they fix that glitch, especially since your on here bragging about it!


Yes, they do. And I agree, it's all temporary.

To clarify, I did 18 trips from 5 pm to 11 PM on Friday Jan 23rd. I then hid online until 3 AM to complete 10 hours. I then logged on at 5 PM on Saturday Jan 24th and hid until 1 AM to increase my hours from 10 to 18. I got paid guarantee rate for all 18 hours because I did 18 trips. I did ZERO on Saturday, so yes they do "roll over" to other days in the same pay week.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I have no idea where you are getting your information.


Haha from the weekly emails that UBER sends all the drivers?!!

"To be eligible for the guarantees, partners must accept *at least 80%* of their requests and complete *two* trips per hour."


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, they do. And I agree, it's all temporary.
> 
> To clarify, I did 18 trips from 5 pm to 11 PM on Friday Jan 23rd. I then hid online until 3 AM to complete 10 hours. I then logged on at 5 PM on Saturday Jan 24th and hid until 1 AM to increase my hours from 10 to 18. I got paid guarantee rate for all 18 hours because I did 18 trips. I did ZERO on Saturday, so yes they do "roll over" to other days in the same pay week.


$24/hr to not move my car?! Now that would be worth it!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> Haha from the weekly emails that UBER sends all the drivers?!!
> 
> "To be eligible for the guarantees, partners must accept *at least 80%* of their requests and complete *two* trips per hour."


Those criteria must be unique to Charleston.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Those criteria must be unique to Charleston.


Ya and it says COMPLETE two trips per hour NOT "AVERAGE" two trips per hour.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Jonesy, the rest of your Charleston Ubers think they are untouchable because they are the highest paid in the country and believe it will never change, I can only guess SC public transportation is no threat to Uber


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jonesy said:


> Ya and it says COMPLETE two trips per hour NOT "AVERAGE" two trips per hour.


Sucks for you.


----------



## Jonesy (Jan 21, 2015)

Shine'ola said:


> Jonesey, the rest of your Charleston Ubers think they are untouchable because they are the highest paid in the country and believe it will never change, I can only guess SC public transportation is no threat to Uber


That hilarious... I would never turn the app on for less then $1.40/mile.... Your just breaking even at that point with all the dead miles and getting 0 compensation for your time. Only reason they pay that much is because Lyft is not here yet. Your right it will drop soon enough.... The type of drivers this low paying soulless job is going to attract is going to be terrifying. UBER succeeded because they positioned themselves "better then a cab" with nicer cars and nicer drivers.... Imagine the types of vehicles this dirt poor community is going to have on the road soon enough. How can these slaves afford proper maintenance when they can barely afford gas? Will it even be safe to ride in such a poorlt maintained UBER? What kind of person would dedicate so many hours to such a scam of a gig? Imagine the low life drivers in their shitty cars that UBER will become.... Yes it will beat yellow cab. But there are plenty of good small company car services that will always be better then the sweatshop UBER has created.


----------



## player81 (Jan 31, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, they do. And I agree, it's all temporary.
> 
> To clarify, I did 18 trips from 5 pm to 11 PM on Friday Jan 23rd. I then hid online until 3 AM to complete 10 hours. I then logged on at 5 PM on Saturday Jan 24th and hid until 1 AM to increase my hours from 10 to 18. I got paid guarantee rate for all 18 hours because I did 18 trips. I did ZERO on Saturday, so yes they do "roll over" to other days in the same pay week.


 About how many dead miles do you blow getting to your hiding spot? How often do you get pinged in your hiding spot? I'm looking for one but it's tough in DC. Sometimes I'll go to the airport and hide behind a bunch of other Uber cars (hoping the closest car will get the ping instead of me) but that only buys me a few minutes.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

player81 said:


> About how many dead miles do you blow getting to your hiding spot? How often do you get pinged in your hiding spot? I'm looking for one but it's tough in DC. Sometimes I'll go to the airport and hide behind a bunch of other Uber cars (hoping the closest car will get the ping instead of me) but that only buys me a few minutes.


I live 15 miles outside the Columbus outerbelt. I can get pinged from home, but very VERY rarely. So I have to drive those dead miles anyway. And then I'm hiding online from home, usually in my leather chair in front of the TV. When I go to bed before 3 AM, I set my alarm for 3 AM to wake up and go offline.


----------

